

Security Considerations for a brave new (IPv6) World [pdf] - gnosis
http://www.void.gr/kargig/presentations/0x375-kargig_-_Security_considerations_for_IPv6.pdf

======
gnosis
More here:

[http://www.void.gr/kargig/blog/2011/11/28/0x375-0x07-securit...](http://www.void.gr/kargig/blog/2011/11/28/0x375-0x07-security-
considerations-for-a-brave-new-ipv6-world/)

